# Kids and School



## smundy (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi there,

We are a family of four with two boys going to 10th and 7th Grades (for the next academic year) and moving to Saskatoon in May. Can anyone advise as to the documents we need to carry to facilitate the admission process. In addition, which schools in Saskatoon are the better ones, so we can choose the area for stay accordingly.

Thanks in advance,
Sandy


----------

